# Police Officer Jeffrey Yaslowitz



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Jeffrey Yaslowitz

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*St. Petersburg Police Department
Florida*
End of Watch: Monday, January 24, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 39
*Tour of Duty:* 12 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Monday, January 24, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Officer Jeffrey Yaslowitz and Sergeant Tom Baitinger were shot and killed while attempting serve a warrant on a suspect wanted for aggravated battery.

Several members of a regional task force had gone to the home to question a family member about the man's whereabouts. After making contact with the woman the officers were informed that the man was in the attic and possibly armed.

Officer Yaslowitz, who served on the department's canine unit, had just finished his shift and was en route home when he volunteered to respond to the call.

After attempting to talk the man out of the attic Officer Yaslowitz and a member of the United States Marshals Service made entry into the attic and were immediately shot.

Another officer was able to pull the deputy marshal from the attic but was unable to reach Officer Yaslowitz. The suspect then fired from the attic, striking Sergeant Baitinger who providing cover from the main level.

A SWAT team used a tactical vehicle to breach a wall of the home and came under fire, but was able to recover Officer Yaslowitz. Officer Yaslowitz and Sergeant Baitinger were both transported to a local hospital where they were pronounced dead.

The suspect was found dead several hours later after the home was partially dismantled using heavy machinery.

Officer Yaslowitz had served with the St. Petersburg Police Department for 12 years. He is survived by his wife and three children.

Related Line of Duty Deaths

Sergeant Tom Baitinger
St. Petersburg Police Department, FL
EOW: Monday, January 24, 2011
Cause of Death: Gunfire

Agency Contact Information
St. Petersburg Police Department
1300 First Avenue North
St. Petersburg, FL 33705

Phone: (727) 893-7780

_*Please contact the St. Petersburg Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Sir


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Rest in Peace Officer Yaslowitz


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

Rest in Peace


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

